# Warum Linux?



## AlphaSponge (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht auf meine Rechner neben meinem Windoof 7 noch ein Linux-Betriebssystem spielen soll. Nur so aus Neugierde, um mal zu sehen, wie das so aufgebaut ist usw. Hab auch schon im Internet ein bisschen rumgestöbert. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr so dazu sagt. Sozusagen Pros / Contras von Linux.

Zweiter Teil wäre, welches Linux ich denn dafür am besten nehmen sollte? Gibt da ja bestimmt auch gravierende uterschiede, oder?!

Wünsch euch noch schöne Wheinachten!

Alpha


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. Dezember 2011)

Warum linux?
schnell, stabil, flexibel, sicher, opensource, kostengünstig^^
google hilft dir da auch sehr weiter. linux ist inzwischen viel weiter verbreitet als man denkt(-> LiMux; Stadtwerke München) und wird auch ständig in viele verschiedene richtungen weiter entwickelt, womit wir wohl zum wichtigen punkt kommen, welche distribution?
ubuntu?
KDE?
Suse?
Debian?
Android?

Ich pesönlich nutze seit anfang 2008 Linux Mint, vor nem monat auf "Lisa" aktualisiert, da mich die fork interessiert hat, aber warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach mal einen 10er pack dvds und brennst dir 10 linux systeme, die live cds unterstützten und testest einfach mal ein wenig rum, für den anfang, würde ich dir Suse empfehlen, wegenYaST, oder ganz simpel und schlicht Knoppix. wenn du willst, kannst du dir auch einen bootbaren usb stick erstellen, dann sparst du dir ein paar € für die dvds


----------



## AlphaSponge (26. Dezember 2011)

Was versteh(s)t ihr/du denn unter "flexibel"? Hab das auch immer im Internet gelesen. Wenn ich das seh, denk ich immer man könne da einfach drauf losprogrammieren und das OS nach Lust und Lieben verändern. Aber das wirds doch wohl nicht sein, oder?!
Zweite Frage wäre dann: Gibt es da Probleme, wenn ich ein Microsoft und ein Linux OS auf einer Festplatte installiere? Zwei MSOS sind ja kein Problem aber MS und Linux? Beißen die sich?

Alpha


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du es hinkriegst, dass Du vor dem Booten das gewünschte Betriebssystem aussuchen kannst, kommen die sich auch nicht die Quere - windows ist aus Sicht von Linux einfach nur ein Ordner mit Daten, und umgekehrt ist Linux dann aus Sicht von Windows auch nur ein Ordner mit Daten.


Größter Nachteil von Linux ist natürlich, dass Windows-Software dort idr nicht läuft, vor allem natürlich Games. Zudem kann es bei mancher Hardware auch Probleme mit den Treibern geben.


----------



## AlphaSponge (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja bei dem booten muss ich mal schaun.
Weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das ging. Hatte mir jetzt erstmal ne neue Partition erstellt. Muss jetzt allerdings erstmal warten, bis Knoppix runtergeldaten ist^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Knoppix startet man von CD, da wird nix auf Festplatte installiert. Das kannst Du also immer nutzen - dafür isses halt nich so flexibel.


----------



## th_h_hexley (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde dir raten, Linux erstmal in einer virtuellen Maschine (z.B.https://www.virtualbox.org/) zu installieren, so kannst du es ohne weiteres einfach in Windows in den Papierkorb verschieben, wenn du es nicht mehr haben willst.

Mint scheint, gerade angesagt zu sein.


----------



## quaaaaaak (26. Dezember 2011)

Gute frage^^
Plain vars und configs. linux passt sich dem nutzer an, d.h. wenn du linux nur zum arbeiten brauchst, dann macht linux nicht mehr als die programme für deinen bereich zur verfügung zu stellen, linux hat auch extrem viele gefährliche optionen standardmäßig deaktiviert, iptables als firewall arbeitet außerdem so außerordentlich gut in der verbindungskontrolle da kann nichtmal mein router mithalten. du hast die freiheit den kernel zu entschlaken wie du lustig bist und dir einen eigenen kernel zu compilen, der komplett auf dich und deine bedürfnisse zu geschnitten ist, das sind die zwei krassesten extreme. das mit dem compilen des kernels wirst du warscheinlich nie sehen, aber theoretisch besteht die möglichkeit, und es ist auch gar nicht so schwer wie gedacht^^
also hast du unrecht, du kannst, bei ausreichenden kenntnissen, das os so verändern wie dir gerade der sinn steht. 
zu frage 1: JA man kann linux komplett verändern, anpassen und umschreiben, man muss nur wissen wie 
zu frage 2: nein gibts es nicht, bei einer live cd sowieso nicht, linux mint hat mich z.b. gefragt ob ich win7 ersetzen will oder ob ich es stehen lassen will und mint daneben installiere. das einzige was dir passieren kann, dass wenn du windows aktualisierst, dass dir der windows bootloader den anderen bootloader überschreibt und du wieder den alten installieren musst. ach ja, solltest du ein smartphone haben solltest du es vor dem bootvorgang abstecken, denn der bootloader *könnte* es als OS erkennen, und friert dann ein 

@th_h_hexley
weiß gerade nicht wie weit du dich mti dem thema befasst, aber mint ist so beliebt weil es im gegensatz zu ubuntu mit version 11 nicht auf unity sondern auf gnome2.32 gearbeitet hat, mit v12 kam dann die fork, welche mich extrem interessiert und die wirklich gut mit der veränderten gnome 3 arbeitet. und da es doch viele ubuntu nutzer gibt, welche nicht so auf schnelle und viele veränderungen stehen sind viele zu mint gewechselt, weiß nicht mehr genau ob es in der letzten c't oder iX stand, dass mint inzwischen statistisch weiter verbreitet ist als ubuntu.


----------



## AlphaSponge (26. Dezember 2011)

@ th_h_hexley: Ja ist glaube ich für den Anfang am besten.

@ Herbboy: Jetzt hast du mich verwirrt! Sage ich dann wärend dem booten "Von cd booten"? Und wie speichert der dann daten die ich mit dem os erstelle? Der kann ja nicht immer wieder was auf die cd schreiben?!


----------



## th_h_hexley (26. Dezember 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @th_h_hexley
> weiß gerade nicht wie weit du dich mti dem thema befasst, aber mint ist so beliebt weil es im gegensatz zu ubuntu mit version 11 nicht auf unity sondern auf gnome2.32 gearbeitet hat, mit v12 kam dann die fork, welche mich extrem interessiert und die wirklich gut mit der veränderten gnome 3 arbeitet. und da es doch viele ubuntu nutzer gibt, welche nicht so auf schnelle und viele veränderungen stehen sind viele zu mint gewechselt, weiß nicht mehr genau ob es in der letzten c't oder iX stand, dass mint inzwischen statistisch weiter verbreitet ist als ubuntu.


Ich habe mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, bei mir gammelt noch irgendwo eine alte Ubuntu Version (noch ohne Unity) auf der Platte rum. Brauche Linux nur, wenn ich mir Unix Tools installieren will, die sich nicht mit Homebrew auf meinem Mac installieren lassen.

edit:


> Jetzt hast du mich verwirrt! Sage ich dann wärend dem booten "Von cd booten"? Und wie speichert der dann daten die ich mit dem os erstelle? Der kann ja nicht immer wieder was auf die cd schreiben?!


Die Idee von solchen CDs/DVDs ist es, keine  Spuren zu hinterlassen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab knoppix bisher nur zum Testen benutzt (P,d er unter windows Fehlermeldungungen hat, checken) - falls man damit auch was speichern kann, dann könnte man sicher ganz gezielt eine der Festplatten mit "speichern unter" aussuchen. FALLS es denn geht...


----------



## quaaaaaak (26. Dezember 2011)

ja, du kannst dokumente speichern, die live cd ist einfach ein system, welches nur gelesen wird, die geschriebenen files landen im RAM. also wenn du neustartest sind alle veränderungen am system weg, aber es ist möglich auf der festplatte etwas zu speichern. knoppix kann halt "gar nix". wie schon gesagt, würde einfach verrschiedene systeme durchprobieren denn was dir am anfang gleich von der benutzung her taugt wird höchst warscheinlich das beste für dich sein


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte letztens c't Bankix getestet, welches eine abgewandelte Version von Ubuntu ist. Fand ich wirklich beeindruckend, was für eine allgemeine Performance dieses angepasste Linux hat.

Ich hatte noch Damn Small Linux versucht, bei dem traten aber Fehler auf und konnte deshalb nicht gestartet werden.
@*AlphaSponge*
Weiß nicht ob das bereits hier im Thread empfohlen wurde, am besten du verwendest unetbootin. Dort kannst du dann bequem eine Linux-Distribution auswählen, herunterladen und anschließend auf einen USB-Stick installieren.
Du solltest aber nur aufpassen, dass auf dem Stick keine Daten sind die du benötigst, da der Stick vor der Installation gelöscht wird.


----------



## AlphaSponge (30. Dezember 2011)

Also das mit der virtuelbox geht nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Blick da nicht so ganz durch. Ich probiere es jetzt mal mit dem unebtbooting. Das scheint ganz gut zu klappen.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber mal das wichtigste im Schnelldruchgang.

Die Kompatibilität von Linux zu Windows ist ganz okay, andersherum quasi nicht existent.
Wenn du ein Linux installierst (egal welches) dann installierst du auch einen neuen Bootloader (zB Grub). Dieser erkennt alle installierten Betriebssysteme, also auch Windows. Wenn du Windows danach installierst, dann wird er Grub durch seinen eigenen Bootloader ersetzten. Der Windows Bootloader erkennt entsprechend nur Windows Betriebssyteme.

Falls du keinen Linux-User in deinem Bekanntenkreis hast, dann wende dich an eine der zahlreichen Communitys. Mir hat damals ubuntuusers.de sehr weitergeholfen.
Es sind halt doch ein paar Dinge anders geregelt und man neigt teilweise dazu aus Unwissenheit sich sein System kaputtzumachen, weil man ja unbedingt Dinge braucht, welche nicht in den Paketquellen vorhanden sind.

Ich nutze aktuell Ubuntu mit Gnome 3.2. Mint ist aber auch ne gute Wahl oder Fedora. Manche Leute mögen halt eher KDE, aber mich spricht das nicht so an.


----------

